# Jeff Dayger joins Trinity?



## ohioman (Oct 28, 2003)

Just heard a bit ago that he is running for Trinity now. I know there is a lot of people that are on here from over his way. Anyone know for sure that he made the switch?


----------



## J.O. (Feb 4, 2006)

Who cares...

He is a punk.


----------



## J.O. (Feb 4, 2006)

a little spoiled rotten punk brat kid.


----------



## ohioman (Oct 28, 2003)

ok well I take it you don't know. I had asked him a few questions about the corally rdx at the snowbirds and he seems very friendly, taking the time to talk to me about it for a quite a while.


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Next week at Clasic will tell....


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

J.O. said:


> a little spoiled rotten punk brat kid.


are we speaking out of past experience and maybe hatred?

Jeff deserves it, good for him.

-Zac


----------



## twistedgeo (Dec 12, 2005)

jeffs worked hard and is a very talented driver. i havent heard of this news yet.


----------



## PREMKRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

J.O. it's nice to see that your "trader rating" matches your IQ!! Idiot!! I've known Jeff for over 10 years. He's a great kid, very polite, and an unbelieveable driver. I wouldn't ask him anything about nuclear physics.......maybe not even regular physics.......maybe not even directions to the track (LOL....just bustin' ya Dayger) But, he is as grounded as they get. 

Now....you want to talk about spoiled rotten punk brat kids........I can help you with that list.....there are plenty of them....


----------



## J.O. (Feb 4, 2006)

I love getin a rise out of you guys! Go Trinity!


----------



## Smalls (Dec 15, 2003)

J.O. Jerk Off?

Mongo


----------



## ovalnator (Sep 26, 2001)

HAHAHA, Mongo, where the hell you been???


----------



## Smalls (Dec 15, 2003)

I took a position with a new company in Birmingham, Alabama. Plus I have been traveling a TON for work.

How you been Matt?


----------



## ovalnator (Sep 26, 2001)

not too bad...taking some classes to oswego, getting some stuff ready for the CW openwheel race, been pretty busy myself.


----------



## Scooter Tekin (Aug 16, 2006)

Jeff Dayger has also joined Team Tekin as well.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

I have met jeff and he is a very nice guy and a very good racer


----------

